# New to this......



## Saltonsails (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi all. 
I'm new to the forum, so I'll introduce myself. 

My name is Rob, I live in the Vancouver B.C. area. 

I started sailing last summer by chartering a 34 Catalina out of West Vancouver's, Thunderbird Marina. The owner of the company was one of the nicest people I've ever had the pleasure of meeting and doing business with. Unfortunately he passed away last winter and his charter company has closed. 

Having said all that, I'm hooked..... Much to the concern of my wife! 

I'm not a racer (at least not yet), I really enjoy coastal cruising. My wife is not into boating at this point and I know it could get boring out sailing by myself. My saving grace is my kids like it, but they are getting older. 

I like the Catalina 34/36, but really like the look of the Hunter 36. I've spent a fair amount of time researching both boats. I'm not able to move on a purchase just yet, but in the next year or so I hope to be better set up to do so. 

With this length of boat, I think I will be able afford an early to mid 90's vintage. 

Any thoughts or tips on what to look for or stay away from would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Mid 90s will get you some early MKII versions of the Catalinas - nicer cockpits and deckplan, with below decks changes minimal on the 34, more involved on the 36. I think if you're looking at the 34/36Cats if seriously cruising the 36 galley is enough to sway the vote. They essentially sail the same. If you want to avoid a couple of feet of moorage then the 34 may be the one.

In that affordability/vintage range I'd stick with Catalina - not sure which H36 you're talking about buy I'd look first at the Legend 35.5 and 37.5.

Nice to see another BCer here!


----------



## Saltonsails (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, I really like the Catalina. 

However I just read up on problems with the drive train and in particular the transmission. Not sure if this is something that I should be wary of with all Catalina boats, or if it was an isolated incident with this one boat. Seemed like a lot of work and expense to find out what was wrong with the drive train.

The information posted is helpful, but at time a little overwhelming. I can only learn so much from the forums, at some point I must take the plunge and make an offer. 

I've heard that the lack of a back stay and spreaders on the Hunter can cause main sheet damage in higher winds. Is this something to sway a decision, or is it just to be kept in the back of my mind when narrowing the options?


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

I suggest asking questions about the C34 over on the C34 owners forum. It's a very active forum and any and all questions you have about the boat will be answered.
They helped me a lot when I was in search mode to buy a 34. I've had it 2 years now.


----------



## Saltonsails (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Chuck.

Looking on line, a couple of C34's in the area stand out. One I'm familiar with, 1989 C34. The other is 8 year newer 1997 C34 MII. Both boats are very nice and I heard good things about the MII. Any comments good or bad? 

There is a price difference of 30K.... seems like a lot for 8 years difference, although the older boat has been on the market for some time, may have to watch as the price will come down as time passes and no offers are had. Are there any significant design changes from 89 to 97 that would warrant this price difference?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Saltonsails said:


> I've heard that the lack of a back stay and spreaders on the Hunter can cause main sheet damage in higher winds. Is this something to sway a decision, or is it just to be kept in the back of my mind when narrowing the options?


That vintage of Hunters do lack a backstay but only because they have massive swept back spreaders to add the aft component of support. The lack of backstay is not necessarily a structural issue for the rig as much as an adustability one. Ironically they don't give you a backstay and then pile on a fat roach main with no way to limit the sag off at the top... there have been reports of failures, but mostly in big seas in the Caribbean while running headsails only in strong tradewinds...

Another limitation of this type of setup is the inability to run deep, square to the wind without having the spreaders trying to drive themselves through the mainsail.

This is why I prefer the earlier Legend series, nicely proportioned frac rigs with backstays, less severe spreader sweep, and a crisper, cleaner look (to my eye)

But for liveability it's hard to beat the Catalinas, and their ongoing customer support is very strong, and well known. They are holding value better than the same years' Hunters too.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Saltonsails said:


> Thanks Chuck.
> 
> Looking on line, a couple of C34's in the area stand out. One I'm familiar with, 1989 C34. The other is 8 year newer 1997 C34 MII. Both boats are very nice and I heard good things about the MII. Any comments good or bad?
> 
> There is a price difference of 30K.... seems like a lot for 8 years difference, although the older boat has been on the market for some time, may have to watch as the price will come down as time passes and no offers are had. Are there any significant design changes from 89 to 97 that would warrant this price difference?


Mine's an 87. I really don't know enough about the newer ones to talk bout the differences. That's where the C34 owners forum can help and answer all your questions.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The MKII 34s have the beam carried aft a bit further, allowing a larger more spacious cockpit, larger walkthrough transom and a real stern platform. The MKIIs also have a more streamlined, modern deck and portlight treatment that really 'modernized' the look of an essentially 15 year old design at the time (perhaps no longer true with today's 'catseye' trends and plumb ends etc....)

Below these mods have mainly just allowed more room aft in the head and aft cabin, as well as increased storage locker size. The MKIIs also have the bigger 4 cyl engine, IIRC.

On the 36s the MKII treatments are similar externally, but there are more differences below, with the IIs having a 34-like aft cabin enclosure and the nav table is no longer forward-facing-sitdown. But essentially galley-wise and forward of that they are the same as the earlier versions.

Nice boats, somewhat worth the premium....


----------



## Saltonsails (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I will start looking a little closer at C34/C36.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Saltonsails said:


> Thanks for the info, I will start looking a little closer at C34/C36.


Hi Rob

Welcome fellow Canuck.

I have sailed a few Catalina 34's and 36's and think they are very good coastal cruising boats. Look for ones that have the tall rig; summer sailing in the PNW involves light air.

It has been some time since I have one, but I do remember one annoyance which was having to close the holding tank seacock immediately after emptying to prevent it from filling with sea water. I learned to live with it.

I could also learn to live without a metal toe rail.

The popularity of the 34 was driven home to my when I docked at Gibsons with 3 others at adjoining slips. None of the skippers knew each other.

Jack


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jackdale said:


> ....
> The popularity of the 34 was driven home to my when I docked at Gibsons with 3 others at adjoining slips. None of the skippers knew each other.
> 
> Jack


Our small club has 3 or 4 34s and a couple of 36s.. very popular hereabouts.

Another model to consider is the 320...


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Check out the C34 web site The Catalina 34 International Association very active website.
I'm pretty sure C36 has one as well.


----------



## Saltonsails (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info Jack. 

Unfortunately I'll be in Toronto for most of this summer due work..... 
The earliest I can anticipate moving on a boat is late summer early fall, though I think my wife would prefer sometime next decade! Could be a hard sell.
In the meantime I'll do a lot of reading and asking of questions, so I'm not a total green horn when it come to looking at potential boats.

Rob


----------

